# Anybody ever figure out what a good spine is for a Genesis bow?



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

I think one of the guys playing with a genesis here is shooting with a release and drop away rest.. I'll ask him what's he's shooting but that's not a real good metric.

Considering max is about 25 lbs and if its kids, they are probably shooting shorter arrows. With all that, I'd be looking to shoot almost the lightest spine you can find. Almost all arrows will be stiff. Genesis does not have a hard cam or "wall" to pull against so it will be a relatively slow acceleration making the arrow act dynamically stiffer. 

Tributes/Jazz in 1214's would be appropriate in the Alloy realm.
Medallion XR's in the 2000 spine would be the lightest you could get in full carbons. 
for bargain arrows Carbon Impacts 5/15's (1500 spine)

We have a couple of Genesis bows in our container. I'll have to try one out with our arrow spine test kit some time.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

When my boys (and then I) got our Genesis bows, the dealer said;

"Use these 1820's for the school program, since they are required. But ... I'm gonna basically *force* you to get these carbon, feathered, full-length Easton Epic .600 arrows with 100 grain field tips for your personal shooting because they will shoot better". 

Indeed, I never got an 1820 to fly worth a hoot, but the .600's were fine and dandy. I don't shoot that bow anymore, nor have I ever bothered to aggressively tune it since entering stickbow land. Others may have more experience with this and recommend an even better shaft the I have mentioned. But the 600 is way closer to good than bad for that particular bow. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## archernemesis (Feb 11, 2014)

I could get to 60 yards with 1616 Jazz. I think I'll give a try and check different sizes tonight.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Well an 1820 Genesis arrow has a static spine of 590 (ish) at 12.2 grains per inch, a 59 grain point, 9 grain uninock insert, gnocks and vanes, that will have a balance point FOC of close to nothing.

and with that low of a point weight, an extremely stiff dynamic spine for 590 static spine. 

No wonder they don't tune well on a bow that maxes out around 25 lbs and is probably set for 14-18 lbs.

DC


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

The Genesis' MAX setting is 20# plus or minus a LITTLE (1#). I think you will find that an arrow that flies well in a 30 to 35# recurve will fit the Genesis pretty well. YES! the 1820 (required arrow for NASP) is WAY too stiff, but you will be surprised if you ever watch a top NASP shooter. The arrows will fly visually perfectly. Notice, I said the TOP shooters, for most others, poor arrow flight is common and I use that for form and execution corrections in the "aspiring" shooters.

Arne


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

The 1214 Jazz arrows fly like hot snot out of the Genesis and mini Genesis bow at pretty much any setting from min to max. And they fly true. 

A longer DL may benefit from a slightly stiffer spine. 

We use the 1820 Genesis arrows as rentals for use on rental recurves from 16-20lb, for adults. Mostly because they're cheap and easy to maintain and straighten.


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

Before my son used the mini Genesis with Easton Jazz 1616. Now I have 1214 Easton Tribute (Jazz), I might ask him to try it with mini Genesis again and I can try it with the Genesis later this week.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> fly like hot snot


That's a new one for me.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> The 1214 Jazz arrows fly like hot snot out of the Genesis and mini Genesis.


You have some kids with lungs! How much pepper does it take to get snot to fly!


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

dchan said:


> You have some kids with lungs! How much pepper does it take to get snot to fly!


Lol, you guyz. That's a British-ism from my dad. The other analogy he would use is not repeatable, but likens to dung flying off a shovel.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I may try the 1214s when I catch back up on my archery debt.


----------



## bowwild (Jun 8, 2003)

The 1820 flies well enough for lots of NASP shooters to post 298 and 300 scores.... out of 300. I wouldn't let a youngster anywhere near a carbon arrow. The Genesis specs out at about 20, + or - 2 pounds.


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Lol, you guyz. That's a British-ism from my dad. The other analogy he would use is not repeatable, but likens to dung flying off a shovel.


.... a greased shovel, in fact


----------

